# Gonal F - start dosages?!



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi,

We're about to start first round of short protocol IVF. No previous treatment. Started Femara (Letrozole) tabs yesterday and first Gonal F jab will be tomorrow PM. As far as we know we have no issues other than blocked f-tubes. I'm 36, no PCOS and regular etc. We've been given a start dosage of 225 iu of Gonal F. Anyone else been started on similar dosage? On basis that pen goes up to 450 iu maybe 225 iu isn't so extreme. Just want to be as gentle as can get away with as first time and I guess both myself and Dr. not sure what to expect.

Thanks in advance for any answers.

wb


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Winterberg,

I started on 150 Gonal F, but it was then doubled to 300 after a week, as I only had one follicle growing.  I think they start on a low dosage first and then up it if needed.  I know that some women who have had a poor response to stimming drugs in the past, are normally put on a high dosage, but they are monitored closely from the start.

Your dosage seems fine to me and remember the clinic do this all the time. 

Good luck.

Stacey
x


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Stacey. That's good to know.

wb


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey, 
I too started on short protocol on Thursday, I have been started on a 150iu dose for 1st 3 days and then 112.5iu after that. My dose is lower due to me having a very high AMH level and pcos. 
How are you finding it? 
Jo x


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Jo,

So far so good. Expected headaches came on Day 1, but not so bad after a Panadol. The first two days after starting Gonal-F there was a bit of continuous abdominal pain (like a stitch from running), so we called the doctor to check no chance of OHSS so early (apparently there wasn't). He thinks it may have been a quirky side effect from the Femara (Letrozole) which I was taking initially. Had first scan today and all seems to be okay.  I've been kept on 225iu dose for next few days... noticed quite a big difference on the the ultra-sound image!

I hope your treatment is going/goes well. You doing okay?

wb x


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Hope you dont mind me joining in. Today is the first day of my second IVF attempt, our first treament was June last year, and was a BFN  

I've started on 450 gonal f today accompanied with 0.25 cetrotide. Seems very different to what you are all on!  

I have severe endometriosis and didnt get a very good response first time round - nothing at all from my right ovary and 6 eggs from the left, of which all fertilised. I had two put back...

I am on the short protocol so this is all going to be over with fairly quickly.

Lots of love and babydust to you all, lets hope we all get our little miracles this year xxx


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm also on Cetrotide now too - day 6/7 along with the Gonal F - starting to look like a pin cushion!
Sounds like everybody's different, but good to know there are others out there going through it.. Fingers crossed.
Bye for now xx


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey, 

I am starting certrotide tomorrow too, I'm feeling ok so far, bit of crazy bloating ad crappy headaches but otherwise ok! 
I am on short protocol too, I have my next sca on weds, I really hope it's working!


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't belive its only day two and I feel so rough, maybe its because I am on such a high dose of gonal f. Last night my ovaries really ached, I was also soooooooooooooooooo tired, today I have a banging head and its only 9.23am....ugghhhhh....I am sure I didnt feel like this last time. How is everyone else today? xxx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Same as Bail,pcos and high AMH. My  first IvF started on Gonal 150, after 5day decreased to 112.5. Currently on 150 Gonal,  my next scan is on Friday so will see if it will be like the last time. Ibelieve i'll start cetrotide on day 6/7, am also on the short protocol.

Goodluck to all


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lexsan, how was your scan? 

How is everyone feeling? 

I had my scan today (day 9) and am having egg collection on weds! They said there are over 20 eggs but 12 that are a good size so we'll just wait and see! Fingers crossed.... It only takes one!! 

Hope you're all feeling ok and not too rough or tired!!! 

Jo x


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Hiya, had my third scan on Thurs morning - day 11 of stimulation. I had 15 follicles (largest 15mm) and lining was 9mm. I'm told that this is all good.. another scan & blood test on Sunday morning to see where i am (doc thinks retrieval on Tues/Weds). Still on Gonal F 225 and Cetrotide .25 so no change there - and no side effects other than the aching ovaries! Generally feel quite heavy and uncomfortable (like period pain) so not doing anything this weekend other than chilling out in my trackie bums!
Hope you're all okay.. be great to keep in touch with our progress!
wb xx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Bail- thats good news, hopefully they grow into some lovely juicy egg for EC!

Winter -  not far to go now..grow follices grow! pls keep us updated, which clinic is that, didn't know they do Sunday hours.

AFM- scan went well yesterday(day 5), around 20 follices on boths side, lining a bit thick @11.2mm(nurse doesn't seem concerned so I will not ask Mr Google) I am bleeding so hopefully it will thin down a bit over time.  They decreased by dosage like last cycle to 112.5 and started Cetrotide yesterday.  Back on Monday for follices measurement, don't know when EC will be yet.
Not feelign too much, and just taking it day by day with my hot bottle.
Lex


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

hi girls!
Getting a bit nervous - having my eggs retrieved tomorrow morning and i'm not sure exactly what to expect (and don't want to google it for fear of horror stories and more things to worry about.. so am keeping calm and letting 'DH' look after me..) almost time to start fasting!
This week's been pretty tough, continued on gonal f & cetrotide and have gotten more and more uncomfortable  Took Ovitrelle jab last night and no injections tonight TG.

Good news is that my last scan was on Tues and i had 15 follies, largest was 20mm and my lining was 11.9mm. I'm really really ready to have them removed now - feels a bit overdue and it's hard to hide it at work today, just wanted to curl up with a book and a cup of tea. I also had a bit of bleeding yesterday which worried me but the doc says it's probably fine.. fingers crossed it hasn't affected my lining.. god, if it's not one thing it's something else!

Day off tomorrow so at least once the retrieval has taken place I can (hopefully) come home and chill out for the afternoon!

How are you all? Bail, we'll both be in tomorrow! Let me know how you get on - best of luck xx 
Lex, how did your Monday scan go? Any news on retrieval date? Hope it was good news x

wb x

ps  I go in on Sundays because i'm in Dubai and the working week here is Sun-Thurs..


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey winterbug, 

I just had my egg collection, they got 16 eggs so that's positive! 
Just a waiting game now! Hope yours went ok today too, was thinking of you x


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Ahh, that's great news Bail - congratulations! Mine went really well too - got ten eggs which I"m chuffed about.
Fingers crossed for both of us that the magic happens now!
Thanks for thinking of me x


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi ladies
when i started gonal f last October i was a dose of 150 and before my ec i was lowered to 75. i think it depend's on  clinic'c and the person having treatment.

winterberg-good luck with everything fingers crossed for you xx  

bail16-good luck with everything fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks 65roses - good luck to you too x

I just found out that 8 of ten fertilized! So happy! My transfer should be Monday apparently (five days). How did you get on Bail?

I have the worst post-collection pain though, did anyone else suffer with terrible pain the day after collection? I can't go to work, can barely get of of bed and just keep peeing every hour.. I don't have any other symptoms, just big bloated tummy and what feels like the worst period pain ever.. panadol extra doesn't help, any suggestions or advice gratefully received xxx
thanks girls xx wb


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my Gosh winterbug you have no idea how releived that last post made me... I've been awake since 4am with chronic period pains and bloating like I've never seen before!! I am back onto drinking loads of water (I guess I didn't drink as much yesterday being nil by mouth till 1pm)! 
The consultant yesterday told me to take ibuprofen for the pain instead of paracetamol, so I guess I'll be buying that today.... If I can force myself to walk to the shops!! 
I haven't heard back yet about how the eggs are, should hear in the next couple of hours! Will keep you posted, x


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Just heard back from then clinic, only 4 of the 16 fertilised apparently my husbands sperm and my eggs aren't recognising each other well. So they've said the chances of success for this cycle are pretty low and that we should have icsi next time instead. 
X


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh Bail, that's disappointing news but at least you do still have four! and some girls only produce four eggs so your chances are hopefully still good - thinking of you xx I have completely blocked tubes on both sides so after 10 years together, i think this is the first time our eggs/sperm have met! Quite emotional!!

My pain is getting a bit more tolerable - can now pee without clenching my fists and gritting my teeth! My sister's coming over for lunch so i'll be drinking soup.. I hope your pain gets better - i honestly thought all the pain would go after the collection.. i guess i didn't really do my research..
Anyway, a day on the sofa being good to myself is the best option, am going to treat myself to a chick flick.

I really hope you're feeling a bit better - i'd love to take ibuprofen as its the only thing that ever works on period pains for me.. did you take any yet? i'll check with my doc if i can.

wb x


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey, I just got a call from the clinic.... All 4 made it through the night and are looking good. So here's to tomorrows news! Hope your news was good today x


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

That's fantastic news. Sometimes only an emoticon will do so here's a  

It's the Arabic equivalent of Sunday over here today so clinic closed (apart from emergencies, collections and transfers). We have an appointment with our Dr. tomorrow morning so keeping everything crossed for good news tomorrow. 

wb x


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey all, 

Quick update.... 3 of the 4 are doing well so they are going to do blastocyst transfer on Monday! 
It's going to be a long weekend!!!


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

All good here too. We'll be having our transfer on Monday as well. Here's hoping for everyone.

wb x


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh girls.. 
Really disappointed... ET canceled today as embies are growing too slowly 
Going in tomorrow (day 6) but don't hold out much hope that they'll be able to do the ET - and i know the success rates are really low even if they do.
Not sure what to think yet, or why this has happened, just feel sad that 2 days ago we had 7 strong day 3 embies and now I'm not sure if we have anything. I still feel awful from the retrieval too.. had acupuncture today which seems to have helped a little bit but think i have a way to go before i feel fully normal.

Bail, how did your ET go? Thinking of you   xx wb


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh winterbug, I've been thinking of you today, just came on to see how you got on. That's such a pooey outcome, but I'm still keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow. 

We went in today and had 2 transferred ( they did 2 instead of 1 as they were still very early stages of blastocyst), so we'll see how they do. 

I hope you're ok x x


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh Bail that's such great news that your embies grew! I'm keeping everything crossed for you that one or both make it! Now starts the wait.. you must definitely let me know how you get on! Are you also on the 'Snowdrops' cycle buddies chat? I just joined, it's nice! xx

Bad news my side I'm afraid.. went in this morning to be told that they hadn't made it.. I'm still in shock.. and can't understand how 7 'perfect' day three embies could result in nothing on day 5/6.. my doc is investigating but not really a consolation, just feel so sad having gone through the whole process and not even a chance of pregnancy, and no real reason for the situation..  Anyway, will check back in in a few days to see how you're getting on, really hope you get a BFP! lots of luck to you xxxx   

wb xx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh Gosh Winterberg,    thats sad to hear! Please stay positive (this is coming from someone who cancelled their own cycle).  I know its hard but the stress wont do you any good.  Are you going to try again? that can sometimes keep your mind occupied of the future than what had happenned in the past. Please feel free to let it out, am all ears!

Bail -  Congrats on PUPO!  

Lex


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Winterbug, this is such sad news, I can only imagine how negative you mist be feeling. 
Have they said if/when you can try again? 

The embryos they put in me yesterday were 'early blastocysts' so does this mean it's nit as high success chances? Just preparing myself. 

I really hope you're ok, I so so feel for you, 

I will check out the snowdrops bit now, thanks x x


----------



## winterberg (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for your support girls xx Feeling a lot better today (think it probably has something to do with the two vinos i had last night!) and keeping positive. I've already started feeling better after stopping all the meds so at least that's something!

My sister had her ET today so I'm really focusing on helping her - it's so lovely to be doing this together, I'm sure there are going to be bumpy roads ahead but I'd be just as excited about a niece/nephew right now  

Not sure if I'm going to do it again, I think I will but just need a bit of time to consider it and work out how/where to do it (I'm in Dubai so have to pay for every treatment/meds etc and it really adds up!).. I think i'd cut my hours down at work too.. just to give it the best chance of success.

Been really nice chatting with you lovely ladies. I'm going to keep watching these posts to see how you're all doing! 

Sending lots of love to you all and really hoping the stork comes to visit us all this year! xx wb


----------

